# à prix malins



## Mª Teresa

Me imagino que tiene que ser algo así como "muy barato", pero ¿malins tiene otro significado o es que en francés decir "a precios malignos" es decir que algo es muy barato?

Merci beaucoup...


----------



## yserien

Tal vez sean precios engañosos,que no corresponden a la calidad del producto.


----------



## Paquita

A mi parecer "prix malins" no significa nada. Es un truco de un publicitario que se va repitiendo ahora de forma corriente, para que creas que lo que compras es una ganga, que *tú* eres "la lista" que sabe comprar a precio tirado... 

"malin" significa "listo", pero ...

edit : 


> Tal vez sean precios engañosos,que no corresponden a la calidad del producto.


 
No, son precios baratos pero no engañosos (aunque todos lo son más o menos, la verdad...) ; en cuanto a la calidad del producto, corresponde al precio...


----------



## DearPrudence

No, en francés, "prix malins" sólo es así como "muy baratos".
Si on est malin, on achète des produits à prix malins parce que l'on paiera moins cher 

Mais voyons ce que disent les autres


----------



## fragnol

Je confirme, c'est juste pas cher


----------



## fragnol123

De acuerdo con DearPrudence y Paquita. "Malin" significa "astuto". En este caso el adjetivo "malin" se aplica, no al precio, sino a la actitud del consumidor. Alguien que compra "à prix malin" ahorra dinero y demuestra lo listo que es, vamos que a él no le toman el pelo ( o eso quiere hacernos creer la publicidad  ). En español : ¿"precios inteligentes"? (no estoy segura). ¡Un saludo!


----------



## Mª Teresa

fragnol123 said:


> De acuerdo con DearPrudence y Paquita. "Malin" significa "astuto". En este caso el adjetivo "malin" se aplica, no al precio, sino a la actitud del consumidor. Alguien que compra "à prix malin" ahorra dinero y demuestra lo listo que es, vamos que a él no le toman el pelo ( o eso quiere hacernos creer la publicidad  ). En español : ¿"precios inteligentes"? (no estoy segura). ¡Un saludo!


 
Me has convencido , sí, tiene sentido...

Muchas gracias a todos...


----------



## court-pendu

Hola:

À rapprocher de cette publicité très connue en Espagne: "¡Yo no soy tonto!"
La phrase est différente mais le but poursuivi est le même : faire penser au consommateur qu'il est "malin".

Hasta otra


----------



## Mª Teresa

court-pendu said:


> Hola:
> 
> À rapprocher de cette publicité très connue en Espagne: "¡Yo no soy tonto!"
> La phrase est différente mais le but poursuivi est le même : faire penser au consommateur qu'il est "malin".
> 
> Hasta otra


 
Oui, moi aussi je l'avais rappelé en lisant les réponses... mais à mon avis, "precios inteligentes" est plus précise et je crois que cette expression l'ai entendu aussi en pubs...

Merci!


----------



## Paquita

court-pendu said:


> Hola:
> 
> À rapprocher de cette publicité très connue en Espagne: "¡Yo no soy tonto!"
> La phrase est différente mais le but poursuivi est le même : faire penser au consommateur qu'il est "malin".


 
ou de cette autre = 100% des gagnants ont tenté leur chance ......


----------



## ELFK

Yo lo traduciría por "gangas" en tiendas o "precio ahorro" si es un supermercado.


----------



## rolandbascou

Precios astutos garderait la nuance publicitaire de "malins" dans le sens donné par María Teresa.


----------



## yserien

y con lo expuesto por court-pendu :  À rapprocher de cette publicité très connue en Espagne: "¡Yo no soy tonto!"
La phrase est différente mais le but poursuivi est le même : faire penser au consommateur qu'il est "malin".


----------



## fragnol123

"Precios astutos" es la traducción literal, pero a día de hoy, es una expresión que no existe en español. No me baso sólo en eso, pero en Google por ejemplo no sale ningún resultado para "precios astutos".  "Precios inteligentes" o "comprar con cabeza" (="acheter à prix malin") me parecen más adecuados. Un saludo.


----------



## rolandbascou

fragnol123 said:


> "Precios astutos" es la traducción literal, pero a día de hoy, es una expresión que no existe en español. No me baso sólo en eso, pero en Google por ejemplo no sale ningún resultado para "precios astutos". "Precios inteligentes" o "comprar con cabeza" (="acheter à prix malin") me parecen más adecuados. Un saludo.


 
Sin embargo ten en cuenta que una de las tareas de un publicista es encontrar nuevos conceptos expresados con nuevos modismos.
Hace unos años no hubieras encontrado eso de "prix malins" en ningun diccionario francés.


----------



## fragnol123

Estamos de acuerdo. Por eso he dicho : "a día de hoy". Un saludo.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Yo lo asocio con comprar "*a precios de ganga*".

Te hacen creer que has hecho un buen negocio, que eres un comprador astuto.


----------



## ELFK

La tarea del publicista es de encontrar nuevos modismos, pero la tarea del traductor es ajustar ese modismo a lo más parecido ya existente en la otra lengua sin caer en el calco.


----------



## Mª Teresa

Pero "precios inteligentes" sí que aparece en Google:
http://www.google.es/search?sourceid=navclient&hl=es&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1T4GGLR_esES237ES240&q=%22precios+inteligentes%22

175 veces...

A mí me gusta esa traducción...


----------

